# Is it just me, recent Cuban quality...



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Box I've picked up with 2018,19 and 20 date codes have really taken a step up in overall quality. They seem to be much more consistent in flavor and, more so, in construction quality. That has carried for across all price ranges. Most have smoked great with just a short down time. I think it is time to load up. Is it just me or are you also seeing improvements.

these Bolivar Petite Coronas are a good example of recent quality. Slap my fingers but I've gone through over half the box in a month. Man are they good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> Box I've picked up with 2018,19 and 20 date codes have really taken a step up in overall quality. They seem to be much more consistent in flavor and, more so, in construction quality. That has carried for across all price ranges. Most have smoked great with just a short down time. I think it is time to load up. Is it just me or are you also seeing improvements.
> 
> these Bolivar Petite Coronas are a good example of recent quality. Slap my fingers but I've gone through over half the box in a month. Man are they good.


Never had a bad Bolivar period,
And that comes from.
Your resident Party Whore!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> Box I've picked up with 2018,19 and 20 date codes have really taken a step up in overall quality. They seem to be much more consistent in flavor and, more so, in construction quality. That has carried for across all price ranges. Most have smoked great with just a short down time. I think it is time to load up. Is it just me or are you also seeing improvements.
> 
> these Bolivar Petite Coronas are a good example of recent quality. Slap my fingers but I've gone through over half the box in a month. Man are they good.


I've noticed the same thing. Could just be good crop years, but I'm more inclined to think they're actually consciously making improvements. Maybe the outside influence of their non-Cuban partners is having a positive affect, not to mention the threat of increased distribution of NC's in Europe and other parts of the world where they have to compete side-by-side.


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Slowpokebill said:


> Box I've picked up with 2018,19 and 20 date codes have really taken a step up in overall quality. They seem to be much more consistent in flavor and, more so, in construction quality. That has carried for across all price ranges. Most have smoked great with just a short down time. I think it is time to load up. Is it just me or are you also seeing improvements.
> 
> these Bolivar Petite Coronas are a good example of recent quality. Slap my fingers but I've gone through over half the box in a month. Man are they good.


I've always liked Bolivars too.

Just my two cents but I've got a box with that date code too. I've had about a half dozen so far. Two had really tight knot just down from the head and wouldn't draw. I poked enough holes through one of them to salvage it but I blew the other one apart trying. The others were excellent and I look forward to the rest of the box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bearinvt said:


> I've always liked Bolivars too.
> 
> Just my two cents but I've got a box with that date code too. I've had about a half dozen so far. Two had really tight knot just down from the head and wouldn't draw. I poked enough holes through one of them to salvage it but I blew the other one apart trying. The others were excellent and I look forward to the rest of the box.


_Poking Cubans is a waste of time IMHO.
Unlike Non Cubans the wrappers are way to thin.
Blow out is a common occurrence.
And even if it does not happen
Many times the cigar will burn hot and acrid.
Next time clip it so it is open at both ends just don't go past the shoulder.
Put it in a bag throw it in the freezer for a couple of days.
Stick it the bottom of your humidor.
Revisit in a month if still tight re freeze repeat as necessary.
I have never had one not loosen up after a couple of tries.
Or go longer than 3 months without drawing like a dream.:vs_cool:

_


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Poking Cubans is a waste of time IMHO.
> Unlike Non Cubans the wrappers are way to thin.
> Blow out is a common occurrence.
> And even if it does not happen
> ...


Thanks Tony! I'd never have thought of that.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Poking Cubans is a waste of time IMHO.
> Unlike Non Cubans the wrappers are way to thin.
> Blow out is a common occurrence.
> And even if it does not happen
> ...


Thanks for the cigar life hack.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bearinvt said:


> Thanks Tony! I'd never have thought of that.





Slowpokebill said:


> Thanks for the cigar life hack.


_You are welcome my friends!
My pleasure to share my experience's with you!
Without trying to sell you anything you don't need! :vs_cool:

_


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _You are welcome my friends!
> My pleasure to share my experience's with you!
> Without trying to sell you anything you don't need! :vs_cool:
> 
> _


Now that you mention it I really do need a big sedan!


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Poking Cubans is a waste of time IMHO.
> Unlike Non Cubans the wrappers are way to thin.
> Blow out is a common occurrence.
> And even if it does not happen
> ...


That's some old school Cuban knowledge right there. The guy who gave me my first Cuban told me that same thing sometime around '95-'96 and he was a Cuban smoker from waaaaay back before the Castro takeover. Sadly he passed before the new Millennium. Cool guy....I thought he was bat shit crazy at first ; till I tried it. Nowadays I seem to always have a couple plugged CC's rotating in and out of my freezer.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I do the freezer thing with pipes. It shrinks the tar enough to get the stems out. But if you don't take advantage of the shrinkage right away it goes right back to where it was beforehand.

So I'm guessing this works the same way. So do you need to smoke immediately when you take it from the freezer and wouldn't the simple act of smoking cause the plug to swell again? 

I'm also guessing this has to be done after a cold draw, since no one's gonna put a half smoked cigar in the freezer/ humidor. But alot of times the cold draw seems fine, but after a few puffs it swells the stem, tight bundle or whatever is the issue. 

I'm more old school than most and definitely not Mr Wizard. So if it works out it works out. Who am I to question? But I'll stick with a draw tool to get rid of plugs and fine tune my sticks. Seems easier and less chance of me forgetting cigars in the freezer.

As far as the guys reminiscing about club stogie. I wasn't here, but from what I've heard from the guys that were, it was a real sh#t show. You were either in or you were OUT. Of course these opinions may of been from the guys that were on the outs. But the vibe I got from all these guys is if you disagreed with the crowd, it was " don't let the door hit ya". 
We adjust our memories to the good times and remove alot of the bad. After all, I hear alot of the older guys talking about how great the 60s and 70s were, but none of these guys went to Vietnam. So IMO, it's all about perspective. 

Puff has been good for me and alot of people on here. It's in my nature to defend the things I care about. The Puff family is one of the things I care about. 

Sorry for the club stogie rant, but it was irking me a bit. I love yunz guys like family, I truly do, but I gotta say my piece. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> I do the freezer thing with pipes. It shrinks the tar enough to get the stems out. But if you don't take advantage of the shrinkage right away it goes right back to where it was beforehand.
> 
> So I'm guessing this works the same way. So do you need to smoke immediately when you take it from the freezer and wouldn't the simple act of smoking cause the plug to swell again?
> 
> ...


_I wouldn't know about Club Stogie! I came on board when it was Puff! My very good friend who was also from Brooklyn Jon Caputo was the founder R.I.P! He was a nice man for those of you that don't know. He passed in his sleep he was only in his 40's. He and his lovely wife had moved to Florida. I never forget the phone call she was devastated. This place became a free for all after that. But still managed to have a few thousand members signed in at any given time. I don't think I have ever seen more than 50 here at any given time since the change. There was much to do lots of knowledge much generosity. And we also like you were loyal if you disrespected one of us. You dis respected all of us. A real family if that is what you are referring to. Moderators were part of the family and worked in con junction with the members. There was no separation like policeman and civilians. That is why it worked so well. Much like America did up until the 60's when the cops became a separate part of society. That is my 2 cents. I was here for both the old puff and the new cigar forums.
I always remained loyal to those that were always a member of the Puff Family. Just as I am loyal to the friends I have made on here today. But those of you that know that must be shaking your heads. Why is he saying this we already know it. I am saying it to those who came later and are forced to get their knowledge from disgruntled members. No place is perfect but home is were you hang your hat! :vs_cool: As far as freezing vs poking litter vs beads cello on cello off. Do what suits you no one is telling you what to do. I mean that is what it reads like. Your a free man bro just like me!

_


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my favorite memories of Club Stogie was reading about how discussion of Cuban Cigars Sources was prohibited, while at the same time the site displayed banner ads from Overseas Cuban vendors. Whenever someone would break the rules and ask about sources, some smart ass would almost always say "look up".

There at the top of the page was a rotating advertisement for various Cuban Cigars...

And the nice thing was that Club Stogie management made sure that only legitimate sources could advertise on their site


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> One of my favorite memories of Club Stogie was reading about how discussion of Cuban Cigars Sources was prohibited, while at the same time the site displayed banner ads from Overseas Cuban vendors. Whenever someone would break the rules and ask about sources, some smart ass would almost always say "look up".
> 
> There at the top of the page was a rotating advertisement for various Cuban Cigars...
> 
> And the nice thing was that Club Stogie management made sure that only legitimate sources could advertise on their site


----------

